
How Not to Find a Co-Founder - myoung8
http://mlyoung.wordpress.com/2007/07/06/how-not-to-find-a-co-founder/
======
myoung8
Starting the good 'ol blog up again. We'll see how long this lasts...

Comments on the post much appreciated.

